# 'Schizophrenic Brains Not Fooled by Optical Illusion'



## toshibatelly (Sep 13, 2011)

See whether you see it concave or convex. I saw it as sticking out when it was really sticking in.....which is apparently a good sign? 

http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2009/04/schizoillusion/


----------



## rightwrong99 (Apr 17, 2011)

toshibatelly said:


> See whether you see it concave or convex. I saw it as sticking out when it was really sticking in.....which is apparently a good sign?
> 
> http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2009/04/schizoillusion/


I only can see it sticking out. Im trying really hard to see it sticking in but its not working.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Is there an article about the schiz part?


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

I see it sticking out


----------



## toshibatelly (Sep 13, 2011)

Jayd said:


> I see it sticking out


That's a good sign.


----------



## toshibatelly (Sep 13, 2011)

kate_edwin said:


> Is there an article about the schiz part?


? Just what I have linked to. If you want to see more about why schizophrenics are less likely to be fooled by the illusion search 'top down processing'.


----------



## Felicity (Feb 7, 2011)

That's really interesting. I think normal people have internal symbols that they check against their observations, all the time, and that in schizophrenics, those symbols are distorted, missing, or contradictory. When they look at the concave mask, they don't expect the usual sticking out face, so they don't see it.


----------



## perd (Oct 17, 2011)

i can't know what is striking out and striking in....for example the normal chaplin face we see not the illusion one is it striking out or in?

at first the illusion face i was seeing it opposito the normal face....then i tried really hard i could see it the same as the norml chaplin face


----------

